# الاحجار الكريمة



## الفيروز (30 نوفمبر 2012)

لدينا انواع مختلفة من الاحجار الكريمة الطبيعية في حجم فص الخاتم يمكن البيع بالجملة اوحسب الطلب
ويمكن الشحن لخارج المنطقة


----------



## الفيروز (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الاحجار الكريمة*

??????????????????????????


----------



## الفيروز (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: الاحجار الكريمة*

استغفرالله


----------

